# What Cables Are Needed To Hook Up DVR 921



## JusJim (Dec 13, 2004)

First, I'd like to thank everyone for all the informative posts. I've spent most of the weekend reading and learning.

For Christmas I've gotten the family a new big screen HDTV, and our Dish Network dealer will be here the week before Christmas to run the new lines needed to hook it up to a DVR-921.

My question is probably a pretty easy one. I want to have everything ready and have what I need to hook this all up on Christmas Day....

Basically, what I need to know is, what cables will need to be run from the DVR-921 to the TV?

The TV has plenty of hookups including a DVI connection.

Do I just need to run one DVI cable from the 921 to the TV, or do I run it, and then also run a composite hookup between the 921 and the TV also?

I want to be able to utilize the dual tuner, and use the PIP, so I guess in my mind I'm thinking I should have to run two lines from the 921 to the TV, but from what I've read it seems I only need one line.

Any help would be appreciated, and also if there is anything that I might be missing I'd appreciate any suggestions on what I might need to get this hooked up, since the stores will be closed on Christmas.

Thanks In Advance, Jim


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Please supply a list of all equipment, specifically:
1. Audio setup/receiver. Do you have surround sound - what kind of inputs to your receiver do you use - etc.
2. Is your big screen TV the only TV you plan to use for the 921?
3. Are all TV's to be used HD? Is a 16:9 screen?
4. Do you have DVD player - what are the connection types?

For full effect, I would recommend:
DVD player with Progressive Scan
Surround sound system - including at least 5 speakers plus powered sub woofer (and Butt Kickers for ABSOLUTELY the MAX!).
Receiver with at least 500 watts power
Popcorn machine, light dimmers, full fridge of beers etc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Since the DVI (HD) and composite (SD) outputs can't be active at the same time, you only 'need' the DVI.

Some folks also hook up an S-Video cable because the feel the SD programming looks better and gives them the ability to use their TVs stretch modes, but it takes a bunch of remote control commands to switch between them.

All of the dual tuner and PIP functionality can work through only one connection.

Additional stuff... If your receiver/amp supports it, I'd get an optical audio (TOSLINK) cable to run the audio to it and use the RCA audio to your TV.


----------



## JusJim (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the quick responses. I think I'm pretty well set with all of the other cables I need, but to answer your questions...



TonyB said:


> Please supply a list of all equipment, specifically:
> 1. Audio setup/receiver. Do you have surround sound - what kind of inputs to your receiver do you use - etc.
> 2. Is your big screen TV the only TV you plan to use for the 921?
> 3. Are all TV's to be used HD? Is a 16:9 screen?
> ...


1. Panasonic HT820V Home Theatre, Has Progressive Scan DVD, 600 Watts - Has Composite Hookup.
2. Yes On this hookup.
3. No, this will be the only HD TV in the house. Yes it has 16:9 Capability as well as (I think) all other formats.
4. DVD hookup will be from the home theatre system.

TV is a Mitsubishi WS-55315, 55"......and has the following....
1 DVI connection
1 DTV (Component Connection) with Stereo Audio Hookup
2 Regular Component Connections
2 s-Video Connections on Back and One on Front
1 RS-232C Connection
Various other audio connections as well as about 5 or 6 other connections I don't think I need....
ANT-A
LOOP OUT
ANT-B
H
V


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I looked up your receiver specs and see that it is a rather low end system. As such it lacks the ideal connections for you high end HD receiver and High end TV. For full use of the rest of the system, given that you have high end gear, I would consider upgrading your reciever - more money I know, but good toys don't come cheap!

1. Connect the 921 to the TV with a DVI cable - both TV and 921 supports thiis but you wont get your sound system working this way
2. I assume that your TV also has component video connections, so connect your theatre system to the TV with component video cable (for DVD).
3. Connect your Theatre system to the TV with s video for VCR use (use the yellow composite video if the receiver does not have s-video)

Thats it for video.
Now for sound
Since the receiver lack coax or optical inputs you will have to use the red/white RCA jacks to connect the 921 to the receiver input.
Connect the receiver output RCA jacks to the TV input.

You will have to train your household members how to switch between sources since it will NOT appear to be simple going from VCR to DVD to HD sat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JusJim (Dec 13, 2004)

One final question....Tony said...


TonyB said:


> 1. Connect the 921 to the TV with a DVI cable - both TV and 921 supports thiis but you wont get your sound system working this way
> 2. I assume that your TV also has component video connections, so connect your theatre system to the TV with component video cable (for DVD).
> 3. Connect your Theatre system to the TV with s video for VCR use (use the yellow composite video if the receiver does not have s-video)


1. I understand
2. I understand
3. I'm confused.... 

On the home theatre system, on the back, there is a section labeled DVD. It has a component video out connection and an S-Video Out connection.

The section labeled DVD/VCR has a connection which says video out, and the "plug" looks like one of the RCA-Audio plug ends.

So which one of these plugs do I use to get use of the VCR as was mentioned in #3 above.

Thanks


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

JusJim said:


> One final question....Tony said...
> 
> On the home theatre system, on the back, there is a section labeled DVD. It has a component video out connection and an S-Video Out connection.
> 
> ...


I was assuming that the component video out (of the receiver) did NOT handle the VCR, just the DVD. As you siad, the DVD out has component video as a choice - USE IT (better PQ). The section labeled DVD/VCR - ie. either/both has a yellow, red and white connector. The yellow is video component, red and white are audio. You can use either the yellow component or the sVideo for the video output.

Obviously you can use the s-video or yellow RCA pug for video of VCR and DVD, but i recommend the component video for the DVD.

Hope this is a bit clearer.


----------



## JusJim (Dec 13, 2004)

I hope this will be my last question. In reading some reviews of the Panasonic Home Theatre, a couple of people mentioned that they had trouble getting their surround sound from the tv to play over the home theatre system. A c ouple of others mentioned that to accomplish that, they needed to connect it thru the VCR to get the surround sound from the TV to play over the home theatre system. 

Am I going to accomplish getting the surround sound from the TV by connecting the 921 to the receiver input using the red/white RCA jacks you mention?

Or do I need to connect something back from the TV back thru the home theatre system.

I'm pretty sure there is just one set of audio outputs, and one set of video inputs....both of which would already be used in Tony's example above.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

JusJim said:


> I hope this will be my last question. In reading some reviews of the Panasonic Home Theatre, a couple of people mentioned that they had trouble getting their surround sound from the tv to play over the home theatre system. A c ouple of others mentioned that to accomplish that, they needed to connect it thru the VCR to get the surround sound from the TV to play over the home theatre system.
> 
> Am I going to accomplish getting the surround sound from the TV by connecting the 921 to the receiver input using the red/white RCA jacks you mention?
> 
> ...


I think that mostly depends on your particular TV, although there may also be a function of your receiver. Don't know if each of your equipment will pass on surround info. It would have been better if you had optical or coax sound inputs on your receiver.

I would loook at the specs on both TV and Receiver to see if it says that it will work.

Sorry I can give you a definitive answer.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

There seems to be some confusion of the yellow (composite) video with VHS quality and the green-red-blue (Y-Pr-Pb component) video. S-video is in between in quality.

Most component video except 1080i is progresssive scan and is seen on newer DVD players (480p only) and TVs and the 811/921.

Optical-Toslink (or coax) sound is desirable but may only be between the receiver (50x/811/921) or DVD and your home theater, i.e., few TVs have this as an input or output. It is required for surround sound DD5.1. The red and white cables only give you stereo 2.0 unless the HT fakes it.

BTW, there are few DVD recorders with component inputs, many with s-video -- it would be nice to keep the quality up.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

KKlare said:


> There seems to be some confusion of the yellow (composite) video with VHS quality and the green-red-blue (Y-Pr-Pb component) video. S-video is in between in quality.
> 
> Most component video except 1080i is progresssive scan and is seen on newer DVD players (480p only) and TVs and the 811/921.
> 
> ...


I just re-read my replies and in one I did say "component" for the yellow composite video. Sorry. I did look up his receiver and think there was in fact a component video out (RGB), but also the s-video and yellow/red/white composite/audio. There are no audio inputs except for the red/white RCA type so I think he is stuck with that. It does indeed have component video out for the DVD


----------

